# Oase biosmart set 14000



## weisserhai (16. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
hab da mal eine kleine Frage , ich hab das Biosmart set 14000 bekommen . Das funktioniert auch ganz gut soweit mit der pumpe die ja ca 3400 liter die std schafft, kann ich aber auch eine 6000 er pumpe anschließen ? Die schafft ja mehr aber die frage bleibt ob der Filter das schafft . Überlegt hatte ich auch den Filter hinter mein Compaqsieve zu klemmen aber das stell ich mir etwas schwierig vor. 
Falls jemand ein rat hat immer her damit 


MfG


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Stefan,
habe eben mal auf die oase Seite geschaut...
Über den maximalen Durchfluss schweigt sich Produktinfo aus.
Allerdings wird angegeben, dass es das Set mit "OASE Filterpumpe 2500/3500" und "Aquamax Eco 8500" gibt.

Die Angaben der Eco8500 liegen bei 8300l/h (zumindest auf dem Papier  )

Daraus könnte man schliessen, das der Biosmart schon ein wenig mehr 'Dampf' verträgt.

Aber Gewähr geb ich dafür natürlich nicht, da ich das Produkt selber nicht kenne.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*



weisserhai schrieb:


> Überlegt hatte ich auch den Filter hinter mein Compaqsieve zu klemmen aber das stell ich mir etwas schwierig vor.


Hab ich den Teil doch glatt überlesen

Wo siehst Du denn Schwierigkeiten?

Ach stimmt... der Zulauf des Filters (über die UVC) ist eigentlich nur 1,5 Zoll... und der Ausgang des CS ist größer.

Das würde ein 'Nadelöhr' bedeuten.


----------



## weisserhai (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

ja ich werd das morgen mal testen und mal schauen was passiert mit der 6000 er , ja die Uvc könnte ich ja auf das compaqsieve montieren irgendwie nur wollte ich eigentlich im Filter da kein 75 er loch oben rein bohren für das Rohr . Und das Bodenablaufloch ist nicht groß genug denke ich für die Wassermenge sonst könnte ich ja das Rohr reduzieren . 
Alles nicht so leicht aber irgendwie wird das schon gehen


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Stefan,
klar will man erstmal in neue teure geräte keine größeren Löcher bohren... würde ich auch nicht machen wollen.

Wenn Du noch probieren kannst, dann siehst Du ja, wie sich das ganze verhält.

Mein Biotec 5 hat (ich hab's nicht verbrochen) eine Reduzierung von 70 auf 50 am Ausgang.

Funktioniert auch nach "Aussenaufstellung" noch, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich mit nem durchgängigen 70er sicher im bereich von einer 5000er pumpe liegen könnte, auch wenn der Filter dann trotzdem ächzt..

Aber im Zuge des Umbaus wird sich natürlich auch der Filter wandeln....


----------



## Nori (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

@ Weisserhai:
Ich hatte mal folgende Konstellation:
7500-er Laguna - 2" Schlauch - UVC - Compactsieve - Ausgang reduziert auf 50mm - dann in eine Filterbox - das hat gearbeitet!.

Wenn du am Oase-Teil nichts groß rummschneiden willst empfehle ich die Eingangsöffnung von 1,5" auf 2" zu vergrößern - da gibts dann versch. Möglichkeiten - schraubbare Tüllen oder eingeklebte Flansche - ich denke der Filter hat ja einen 70-er Ausgang - das sollte funzen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## weisserhai (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Andreas 
also das scheint zu funktionieren , ich hab auch noch mal geschaut wie ich das sieb davor klemme aber irgendwie hab ich da keine idee . Dahinter klemmen ist einfacher aber nicht sehr sinnvoll

@ Nori 
ich kann die tülle absägen an der uvc die hat ja noch die größe für den Schlauch der bei war , aber trotzdem hab ich mein sieb ja nicht davor . Momentan hab ich 2 pumpen in Betrieb , eine für das Sieb und eine für den Filter aber das ist ja blödsinn eigentlich . Das Wasser wird klarer aber der Zähler rennt halt . Und wenn das sieb den groben schmutz abfängt kann der filter ja besser arbeiten . Einerseits bereue ich es den Filter zu haben andererseits konnte ich noch nie soweit runter gucken wie jetz schon


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Ich verstehe dann scheinbar dein Problem nicht - der Aufbau sollte sein:
Pumpe - UVC - Compactsieve - Oase-Filter
Den Ausgang des CS auf 50mm reduzieren und den Eingang des Oase auf 50mm (=2") vergrößern.
Mit einer 6000-er Pumpe läuft das, da es bei mir sogar auf diese Art mit einer 7500-er funktioniert hat.
1,5" am Oase sind zu klein - das funktioniet nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## weisserhai (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Nun stehe ich etwas auf den Schlauch 
Die Anschlussvariante ist mir ja schon fast klar aber die Uvc ist auf den Biosmart draufgeklippt und speist den durch die kleinen öffnungen 
Ich häng mal ein Bild von Google an und nachher mach ich noch mal direkt welche von der uvc und von oben.
http://www.der-gartenteich.com/images/product_images/original_images/biosmart_02j_76057_1.jpg


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo dann hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) du lässt ihn da, allerdings musst du dessen Ausgang mit dem Eingang des CS verbinden, der über dem Oase Filter stehen muss (höhenmässig) - dann den Ausgang CS auf 50 reduzieren (Baumarkt) und dann diese 2" auf den Eingang des Oase Filters (Eingand Oase auf 2" = 50 mm ergrößern). Oder
2) du entfernst den UVC vom Oase-Filter und setzt ihn vor den CS - das spart wahrscheinlich einiges an Schlauchmaterial.

Du kanns auch zum Ausprobieren, bevor du am Oase rumschnippelst einfach mal den Deckel des Oase weglassen und läst das auf 50 reduzierte Rohr direkt in den Filter laufen - dann siehst du auch ob der Filter das packt - ich sehe aber kein Problem.

Gruß Nori


----------



## weisserhai (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

ich muss den Biosmart Ausgang mit den CS eingang verbinden ? 
Wenn ich das CS hinter den Filter setzte ist deutlich leichter 
Ich hab mal die Bilder gemacht die füg ich mal hier mit an 

Also Bild 1 ( links ) ansicht von Oben , Bild 2 ( mitte ) die uvc und bild 3 ( rechts ) wo die uvc eingeklickt wird und die Spalten wo das wasser nach unten fliest


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Jetzt erkennn ich das Problem - gibts an dem UVC keine anderen Ausgänge oder wenigstens Adapter, so dass man ihn auch ohne den Oase-Filter nutzen könnte?
Nein, der CS gehört vor den Oase - er ist ein Vorfilter.
Wenn sich diese komischen Ausgänge des UVC nicht adaptieren lassen und du den CS verwenden willst, heisst es anderen UVC mit normalen Ein-und Ausgängen kaufen - oder ohne UVC arbeiten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## weisserhai (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

nein dafür gibt es nichts zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden.Ich weiß ja das der davor gehört war ja nur ein beispiel. Ich hab noch ne andere uvc mit schläuche aber auch die jetzige könnte ich über das Sieb speisen indem ich sie oben drauf schraube. 50er Rohr hab ich da , ist natürlich die hälfte zu groß für den spalt aber zurnot bohr ich das denn  größer , werd aber noch mal genau testen ob der das auch schluckt. 

Bei Oase konnte man mir auch nicht weiter helfen , Spaltsieb ist blödsinn der Filter holt alles raus bekam ich da zu hören. Aber ich hab es nun mal und will es auch benutzen.


----------



## Nori (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Stefan,
gute Einstellung.
Ist nat ne Möglichkeit das Teil über die Einlaufwanne des CS zu hängen.Eventuell könntest du einen 2" Gewebe-Schlauch etwas anwärmen und über die Ausläufe spannen?
Was hast du denn noch für einen UVC mit Schläuchen?
Was mir vorhin so aufgefallen ist - da wo jetzt der UVC auf dem Oase hängt - stattdessen könntest du auch ein Rohr (DN 50) mit Verschlußstopfen auflegen, dass du am den entsprechenden Einlaufstellen für den Filter aussägst - das könntest du mit ein paar Rasterbändern befestigen .... schon wäre der Übergang CS auf den Oase erledigt.
Gruß Nori


----------



## weisserhai (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Die andere Uvc ist ein no name ding von ebay gewesen aber anschluss mässig besser als ein Markenprodukt. 
Die Idee mit den Rohr kam mir auch schon die ist nicht schlecht und anders wird es wohl auch nicht gehen denke ich mal . Allerdings würde ich das 50 er rohr so Bohren damit ich da so 5 oder 6  20 er rohre oder 25 er durchstecken und verdichten kann die dann direkt in die Öffnungen gehen und ja locker rein passen, Platz ist ja da an der seite wo die uvc rauf kommt


----------



## weisserhai (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

So morgen wird umgebaut , hab heute mein 50 er flexibles Rohr bekommen. Das werd ich da mal in die Öffnung quetschen und mal sehen was passiert wenn das Wasser angerauscht kommt


----------



## weisserhai (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

So das Projekt ist abgeschlossen , vom Compactsieve haben wir den deckel passend für die uvc ausgefeilt und damit das wasser auch genau in die Wanne läuft haben wir über die Ausgänge Fahradschläuche gezogen. Funktioniert astrein. Morgen kommt noch der Bachlauf dran und dann bin ich fertig. 
Nach 2 Jahren Filterbastelei ist mein teich nun entlich klar


----------



## Nori (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Stefan,
kannst vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen - hört sich recht abenteuerlich an.
Hast die Wanne irgendwie verschlossen - dort wo normalerweise der Eingang ist?
Wie hast den Eingang am Oase gelöst? (mit dem querliegenden Rohr??)
Laguna-Ersatzteil schon eingebaut - läuft die Pumpe wieder?


Gruß Nori


----------



## weisserhai (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Nori 
hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht von den Kunstwerk , ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber es läuft. Muss noch eine verkleidung bauen damit man das alles nicht so sieht. 
Also die Uvc die normalerweise auf den Biosmart gehört hab ich auf den Deckel des Compactsieve gezeichnet und passend ausgesägt, dann die ausgänge mit 26 zoll Fahradschläuche überzogen da sonst immer etwas Wasser daneben gegangen wäre ( wäre nicht schlimm aber es soll ja über das Sieb laufen und nicht daneben ) die schläuche sind ca 30 in der wanne , ich hatte sie erst ganz bis auf den Boden aber da ist der Durchfluss irgendwie nicht mehr so doll. Dann hab ich den Ausgang des CS auf 50 Reduziert und mit ein Flexiblen Rohr verbunden , Das hab ich da rein gesteckt wo normalerweise der Ausgang der Uvc lampe ausströmt. Jetz passt zwar der eine Deckel nicht mehr aber egal. 
Das Laguna Teil hab ich bestellt aber das ist noch nicht da , wenn es kommt muss ich erst mal wieder basteln weil die Oase Pumpe weniger Leistung mit der selben Watt zahl hat , das seh ich ja nicht ein für 2500 Liter weniger die Stunde 


Sollte das jemand nachbauen wollen muss man beachten das man die Kliphalterung passgenau aussägt da sonst die uvc vom deckel rutschen könnte wenn die Halter nicht einklicken. 
Und ganz wichtig die Fahrradschläuche vorher auswaschen mit warmen Wasser damit das Talkum rauskommt. 

Vielleicht hilft es ja den einen oder anderen


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Sehr schick geworden ... ist der OASE Filter jetzt immer offen? Maybe kannste Dir da auch noch etwas überlegen.


----------



## Nori (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Stefan, gut gemacht!

Ich würde die Fahrradschläuche gegen etwas stärkere Schläuche ersetzen - es gibt doch im Baumarkt ganz große transparente Schläuche, die von Haus aus schon etwas platt gedrückt sind - wenn du da einen halben Meter kaufst reicht das doch!
Mit dem Heissluftfön schön geschmeidig gemacht, dann kannst die über die eckigen Ausgänge schieben - vielleicht auch noch sichern mit Rasterbänder oder Schlauchschellen.
Bei dem Fahrradschlauch schaut es so aus, als ob es sich durch die Dehnung nach den Anschlüssen verengen würde!
Vielleicht fällt dir auch noch was zum Oase-Deckel ein - passt vielleicht ne abgeschnittene Mörtelwanne als Deckel??? - oder einfach ein paar breitere Balkonkästen mit Pflanzen darauf gestellt, dann ist das Teil auch schön getarnt.

Übrigens: mit einem größeren Schlauchquerschnitt hättest du bestimmt auch mehr Durchsatz - solltest du bei der Laguna unbedingt noch ändern.

Gruß Nori


----------



## weisserhai (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Oase biosmart set 14000*

Hallo Nori 
ja ich hab vom Staubsauger den Schlauch genommen und dann heiß gemacht das ging auch super und hat auch besser funktionier, ABER die sache hatte ein harken. Da das Wasser ja von oben aus der Uvc kam , lief es nicht gleichmässig über das Sieb und somit hab ich es erst mal wieder umgebaut und versuch nun mal eine andere lösung zu finden das ich den originalen eingang des CS nutzen kann.


----------

